# Gourami compatibility ?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Aweeee.... I need your help you guys.

So... A good friend of mine who is really into fish had bought a pair of gold gouramis. I've never had them and was really intimidated to work with them.

He had them in with some other aggressive fish and it just wasnt working out, plus he wanted to pick up more different types that would work better. I said I would take them as I was really excited about having my first gourami! 

NOw I don't really understand them well so I hope you can help me.

What are some of the cardinal rules with gourami?

What would get along with gold gourami? (I have a 90 gallon community tank)

HOw do you sex gold gouramis?

Also, I think I might have two males...One is nicely filled in with great orange spotting now and regrown fins but the other seems to have some black barring, seems too slim to matter how much I feed and is always afraid of the other.

Thanks for your time you guys!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are quite good community fishes. Gold gourami is relatively big among other gourami fishes. As any big peaceful fish sometimes they might chase other small fishes, but this should be a problem. 
They are relatively shy and can be afraid if you are moving fast to the tank or make noise near it. They need some time to be accustom to a new place. 
How long are they there?

The only problem that they are territorial. If there is not so much space, males will probable fight with each other. With time the biggest fish will select up to 3ft of aquarium length and decide that this is his territory. He will drive away other gouramies from this area.
How hard and often they will fight? Well, this really depends on their personal temper  More plants, hiding places, rocks will help to reduce this territory and give other gouramis ability to hide.
90g is quite enough space for 2-3 males. They will chase each other in a feeding time, but 90g will give them space to break up.

If you want more gouramies, you can try. This is really depends on their personality and a tank content. Note that beta fish and paradise fishe are also gourami. They might be aggressive.

Regarding genders:


> The best way to differentiate between the male and female Gold Gourami is by the dorsal fin. In the male, the dorsal fin is long and pointed, while the female's is shorter and rounded.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Gold gouramis are a color form of the blue gourami, also called the three-spot gourami, so anything you read about them (Trichogaster trichopterus) will apply.

These fish really like floating plants to lurk under. If you can get a good growth of floating water sprite they will be able to stay near the surface for air and food and stay out of each other's sight when they want to.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*male or female*

teh male gourammis upper fin is more square , and the females fins is rounded not sure if i have it the right way but was told thats the way to sex them 
tom


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

tom g said:


> teh male gourammis upper fin is more square , and the females fins is rounded not sure if i have it the right way but was told thats the way to sex them
> tom


You are right about the female which is short and rounded, but the male has a longer dorsal that comes to a point. Also, the males are usually a bit smaller than the female, and are slimmer in overall girth. Females have a rounded belly compared to the males.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh thanks for your help you guys. 

I have one more question... Is it possible to add some pearl gourami in this situation or would there be too much fighting??

From what you guys have told me, I think I have two males.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Oohhh thanks for your help you guys.
> 
> I have one more question... Is it possible to add some pearl gourami in this situation or would there be too much fighting??
> 
> From what you guys have told me, I think I have two males.


I think you are ok to add some pearl gourami since you are using a 90gal and make sure you have some places they can hide out in. Gourami are accustomed to heavy vegetation in their natural habitat and they also like floating plants, subdued lighting, and a dark substrate. Although they prefer soft acidic water, they are adaptable to a range of water conditions.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Pearls are much less aggressive than blues/golds so keep an eye on them, especially in hot weather when they are all likely to spawn. Pearls are so beautiful, especially when fully adult under good conditions -- the females look good and the males are spectacular. One of my favorite fish.

Gouramis in general, and blues/golds in particular are very hardy fish, at least the common sorts. There are a lot of rare small species that can be very delicate and require soft acid water, but Trichogaster spp are very tough and adaptable.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bae said:


> Pearls are much less aggressive than blues/golds so keep an eye on them, especially in hot weather when they are all likely to spawn. Pearls are so beautiful, especially when fully adult under good conditions -- the females look good and the males are spectacular. One of my favorite fish.
> 
> Gouramis in general, and blues/golds in particular are very hardy fish, at least the common sorts. There are a lot of rare small species that can be very delicate and require soft acid water, but Trichogaster spp are very tough and adaptable.


I agree Pearls are less agressive and also 2" smaller when fully grown than the gold. But since she has 2 males then the dominant male will most like go after the other gold gourami first and hopefully leave the pearls alone but yes still keep an eye on things.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

This is the tank right now. Still needs more filling in for sure but its getting there. 

You can see the two gourami, the biggest is around 4 inches or so?










Thanks again you guys :3


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey that's a nice tank Cid! WAtch out for those vals - they may take over the whole tank! I have to agree with what others said about Pearl Gourami's - one of the most under rated fresh water fish EVAAAR. It's hard to find females in the trade now though - from what I've been told in Singapore, most of the breeders are intentionally sending out males only as they are more nicely colored thus sell better AND to prevent others from breeding them on a mass scale too - supposedly anyways. 

If you are able to find a pair, when these get to be 6"+ full adults - they are abit more aggressive towards smaller fish. Comparatively speaking - just like 6"+ Discus predating on neon and cardinal tetras the really large versions of gouramis may be tempted to snacking on tiny fish  . It'd be cool to see adults build a bubble nest and breed though.

Ahhhh so many beautiful fish, so little time and space.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Your 90gal tank is coming along nicely. Would like to see some more pics in a about month or so.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks you guys  Yea I think those pearls are fabulous! I'll try very hard to get a pair one day...

I actually hope the val takes off. I am really good at killing them  All of my plants and some of my fish took a hard hit when we moved, the tank is finally bouncing back.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Male (Blue/gold/cosby/opaline are all the same species)









Male bottom









male









male









female









female left









female

Males have a pointed longer dorsal fin. In younger males the fin may not be pointed but will be longer. Females sometimes have a bit of a rounded 'skirt' at the back of the anal fin as in most gouramis while the bottom of the male's anal fin is straighter-but three spot gouramis/ trichogaster trichopterus don't like to follow that rule. Just go with the dorsal fin. 

From a distance I'd say you have two males


----------

